# Certificate Expired  --- Still Uncracked



## deepakgates (May 6, 2010)

Okay then i got Nokia e71 and i want to install this total recall. but error happen saying
CERTIFICATE EXPIRED

Well i tried every thing

Changing date to 1/1/1007
Changing setting in app manager
Changing Date setting

Nothing worked

I really dont have a positive feeling about this post

I wasted like 5 days on this almost 6 hr daily

FAILED!!


----------



## khmadhu (May 6, 2010)

may be signature problem.. try the correct package...  download from original website.

or self sign the certificate..


----------



## deepakgates (May 7, 2010)

well brother i downloaded it from original site

Now tell me how to self sign ... i have heard of it before bud have no idea how to do it.


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2010)

its like the same as PC
means if u once install trial and after it expires u can do anything to let it work, changing date, uninstall & re-install wont help

try option like formatting


----------



## deepakgates (May 7, 2010)

kiddin Me

Is that your solution!!


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2010)

r u using genuine App...... or the Pirated one ?


----------



## deepakgates (May 7, 2010)

well its a trial version downloaded from killermobile.com it aught to be genuine

tell me du you know how to self sign


----------



## FilledVoid (May 7, 2010)

> Okay then i got Nokia e71 and i want to install this total recall. but error happen saying
> CERTIFICATE EXPIRED
> 
> Well i tried every thing
> ...


Stop wasting time and perhaps buy it? Anything beyond this is no more than pirating the application which contradicts the forum rules. I'm leaving the thread open just in case there is somewhere some kind of bonus offer or something that I might have overlooked. 

As per the  site. Refer the following lines.


> A) Total Recall is compatible with ALL Nokia Symbian S60 & a limited number Android (Google) Devices. Features may vary based on device platform. Please download a full-featured 14 day demo prior to purchase.


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2010)

deepakgates said:


> *self sign*


 it is another name for Pirating a Trial Version Software


----------



## deepakgates (May 9, 2010)

wrong track!!
Thank you all for Err.......  Trying to help


----------

